# Does NAFB has a tanks in store?



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I was there one time but did not see any aquariums. Is it just by the order?

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

they do sell biocubes, not sure about tanks.


----------



## Naoko (Jan 22, 2011)

You may see tanks(not small pre-packaged deals) 'scattered' about, but those are mostly sold, and awaiting pickup; the tanks are built off site or at your site, depending on your situation. There may also be some downstairs also, however it's been a while since I've been there 
HTH


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

Ive been reading some other threads on here and people have them custom make tanks. Apparently for very reasonable prices. Maybe someone that has bought from them can comment on quality and price.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

NAFB does custom made tanks with sump or whatever you need as per your requirement. You have to speak John, who is the owner.


----------



## shiver905 (Nov 2, 2010)

Dont do it,

My tanks been on order for double the ETA.
It also features a broken gurantee. Supposed to be here on monday.

Its still not here.


----------



## goffebeans (Jul 23, 2007)

Depending on the size of the tank I found the prices to be slightly cheaper than Miracles but comparable after adding it all extras I.e. overflows and holes. The price difference pretty much came from shipping and taxes, which Miracles charges.

There's also a difference in quality. Biggest ones would probably be overflows and drilled holes. NAFB overflows are hand made, so they're not perfect.


----------

